# Pebbles had her puppies over the weekend!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pebbles*



Otter said:


> Pebbles and Max Puppies!
> (Cabin Creeks Island Girls CGC - Ch Goodtime's Sweet Talkn' Guy RN WC VC)
> 
> Pebbles had her puppies over the weekend!
> ...


Congratulations to Pebbles, you and the puppies! Very cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Pebbles and her babies are beautiful..........
Love the pictures, the 3rd one, the close up of the pups and the close up of Pebbles in #4 are my favorites, so precious.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!

They are beautiful and mom looks good!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats! Mama looks so happy!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations! Momma and pups are beautiful, she looks happy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations! Mama sure looks proud of herself and happy. Beautiful litter


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Mom is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on a beautiful litter. Pebbles looks very happy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh my, they are just precious.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Precious little bundles. Congratulations.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful babies. More photos please!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations & thank you for the puppy pictures.
I love looking at new pups.
Made my day!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Pebbles is such a gorgeous girl and such adorable little pups!Congratulations!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations love logging in to puppy photos they are adorable.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

This has to be one of the best threads I have seen so far on GRF. Congratulations Pebbles! These pictures are incredible! More please


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

carolinehansen said:


> This has to be one of the best threads I have seen so far on GRF. Congratulations Pebbles! These pictures are incredible! More please


Thanks everybody.
This has been quite an experience so far. We are working with a couple real breeders who are mentoring us.

I havent' had time to take any pictures with my camera. Just my cell phone. Hopefully I will be able to soon and will start posting pics in the proper Golden Retriever Pictures sub forum.

Thanks!

Couple more pics. sorry admins I know this isn't the correct place to post pics. I won't do it anymore...


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!! The pictures are wonderful-- puppies and Pebbles look great. Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Pebbles! What a beautiful group. I agree with the others - puppy pictures are day-brighteners!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh-my-goodness!! Those pics are absolutely precious. Love the up close black and white of the puppy paws too. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Omg wow good job ,so beautiful !!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Pebbles looks pleased as punch! Gorgeous pics.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Congrats. Your Pebbles looks exactly like what I imagine my Elsa will look like, beautiful dog.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Awesome!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The new pictures are great, love the one of the paws and of the pup with it's tongue out.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Shhh. Pebbles is hiding from her puppies.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love all the puppy love


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I could look at these pictures all day long - what beautiful puppies and a lovely mom in Pebbles! Congratulations! I can see that I'll be checking this thread often!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are sooo adorable!!!! Keep the pictures coming...love puppy pics!!! Pebbles looks like she is being such a good mama!!


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

So awesome, congrats


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Huge congratulations to you all, the puppies are absolutely beautiful!.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Aw, so cute! Congrats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The new pictures are beautiful, I know you must really be enjoying taking pictures of them.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, the puppies are growing fast. They'll be three weeks old tomorrow.

It's so fun watching them grow and change. They've started to open their eyes earlier this week, walking around like drunken sailors, and starting to interact a tiny bit. They are really funny.

Pebbles is being a great mom too!



It's really difficult to take any decent pictures of them. The room they are in is poorly lit (L.E.D bulbs, yuck) and even though it's our "sun room", the sun never shines this time of year in Cleveland! Well, that and it's usually dark out by the time I get home from work. Also, with puppies and their developing eyes, I can't believe it would be a good idea to use flash... 



1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww just precious, love these new pictures.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

What adorable little sausages you have there! Love the new pictures!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh they are just all round cuties!! Congrats! Their coats are quite dark already aren't they, maybe its the lighting, but they usually look so much lighter at that young age. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Lovely looking pups!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Precious little puppies - thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They're so cute!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They are insanely cute. Great photos.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Pebbles' puppies are growing so fast!

1.









2. This guy likes to swim in the mush... 









3.









4.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all,

So the puppies turned 4 weeks old this past Saturday.
The weather was so nice, we took them into the backyard to enjoy their first time outside. They had a blast!

I told my wife we are keeping them all. She said if we keep them all, she is leaving. 
So I started asking neighbors if they would help me walk them all... 

We are keeping only one.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They are kind of insanely cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ha ha, _LOVE _this-



> I told my wife we are keeping them all. She said if we keep them all, she is leaving.
> So I started asking neighbors if they would help me walk them all...



They are so adorable, amazing how much they change in just a few weeks. 
Looks like they had fun being out and exploring, great pictures.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The pups look wonderful!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just found this thread. A "shot of puppy" was just what I needed. 

And I'd want to keep them all, too. Beautiful babies. Have you chosen yet?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I can understand why you want to keep them all. Soo cute!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome pics and pups. I'm saving this for when I feel sad, can't help but put a smile on my face. Keep repeating, two is enough, two is enough, lol -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So cute!!! They look like they had a great time!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They are SO gorgeous!.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

OutWest said:


> Have you chosen yet?


No, not yet. But there are a couple we are keeping an eye on. We plan to keep one of the girls.



Amystelter said:


> Keep repeating, two is enough, two is enough, lol


No! Two is not enough! 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Just found this thread. I don't know how you will be able to pick just one! They are all so very cute. Love the last puppy pic...that little one looks so wise beyond his/her years (or perhaps I should say weeks!) Absolute cuteness overload. Thanks for posting such a day brightner


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing these pictures and puppies are just so cute you have to smile. I can't imagine how you pick just one when you have reared them.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are a few pictures from last night.
These little guys are growing fast.
They are really starting to show different personalities too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures, they are so darn cute!
Must be fun watching their personalities developing.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

ooooh that puppy breath!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

In. Sane. They are just so unbelievably cute. Great pics.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

The apricot colored masks a few of them have on their faces is so cute! Love the picture of the one holding the stuffie.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Getting tired of seeing Pebbles' puppies yet! 
They are growing likes weeds.

Here are some pictures from this past weekend.


1.








2.









3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








.
Pebbles loves her puppies
8.








9.








10.








11.








12.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Getting tired of seeing Pebbles' puppies yet!


No way, love seeing your pictures of Pebbles and her babies.
This last group of pictures is the best so far. 

The pups are beautiful, love the ones of Pebbles interacting with her little ones, they're just precious......

Really hard to have a favorite, but I think this one is mine-


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Pebbles is such a loving mom, it's adorable. Love your pictures.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

You can never have enough cute puppy pictures!


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Fantastic Pics...!!!!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

This is the sweetest thing ever. Gorgeous photos and such adorable puppies and beautiful, loving mom.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I love the pictures with Pebbles nuzzling her pups. They are wonderful. No, never get tired of puppy pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

How could we ever get tired of seeing such great puppy pictures. I agree with Carolina Mom, that is my favorite picture as well. Though the one with the puppy sleeping with their paws face up is pretty cute as well.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Never too many. I like the one with the mop. Such devious curiosity, yes?[emoji1]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello all. Just a couple more pictures... :uhoh:

The weather was so nice after work yesterday we had to take the puppies out to play for a while. They had a great time. Had to share with all of you!. :wavey:

1.









2.









3.
Pebbles, who is way past due for a good grooming, loves her puppies. She was running around playing with them being very gentle and playing like a puppy herself.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.
What can I destroy in the flower bed?...


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh.. This is just too much. OMG. 

Must. Get.. . A.... Puppy....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dy. Ing. 

They are so unbelievably cute. I just keep saying the same things everytime I see your pics!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Dy. Ing.




Sorry to do that to you Sweet Girl.

I'm dying just thinking about letting these little puppies go to their forever homes.

We are keeping one of the girls, and we still have a girl left to find a home. That's why we breed Pebbles was to have another girl (hopefully) like Pebbles and her mom. It's going to be really hard to pick one as they all seem to have great personalities (so far anyway). Not sure Big Bad Barkley is too keen on all of this though.... 

This has been an exhausting and expensive(!) experience so far. We are being mentored by a couple real Golden breeder/handlers to make sure we do everything right from proper clearances to picking the sire to proper vet care and so on.

All in all though, except for a scare we had with Pebbles, this has gone as expected and as we were told. 
It'll be over in a few weeks. Two of the puppies are staying local, so hopefully we will get to see them again. It's going to be tough to let them go.

Not sure how Pebbles will act when they are gone too. She loves her puppies. She lets them crawl all over her, chew her ears, and everything. She is a sweetheart.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing! The last couple of weeks with a litter is just a whirlwind!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I love this thread! Thank you so much for taking time in your, no doubt, busy schedule to post all these pics[emoji190]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I always think, it must be so hard to let them go. But I know there must also be such great satisfaction in raising great puppies and then seeing them go to great homes. That's really nice that two are staying local and that you'll have one yourself.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are some awfully cute Golden babies!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Another nice weekend. Nice enough to take the puppies out to play.
They have certainly learned how to use their legs. It's fun to watch them run. They look like they have so much fun being able to run and run.

1.









2. Ready for an ambush









3. They seem to be born with the desire to eat everything and to destroy gardens









4. We bought all sorts of puppy toys, and yet their favorite is the crinkly water bottles









5.









6. Sometimes the fun is just too much and they fall asleep right where they are









7.









8.









9. Pebbles keeps looking at me as if to say "Why? Why me?"









Just a couple more weeks and they go to their forever homes...  :no:


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Love it! play play play.. play..... sleeeeeep..ZZzzzzzz


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the new pictures, these pups are just too cute. 
You're going to miss these little ones, glad you're keeping one, looking forward to seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What is about plastic bottles?? They were Shala's favourite, too. The one of the pup who fell asleep mid-play is classic.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppies*

All of the puppy pictures and of beautiful Pebbles bring a smile to my face!
I bet you won't have the one girl without a home, long.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

It just doesn't get any cuter than puppies & momma pics! Awesome! Agnes


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Got my puppy fix for the day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you for sharing these pictures
You can't fail to smile when you see them. Gorgeous litter.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> I bet you won't have the one girl without a home, long.


You're right Karen. She has a home now as of yesterday.

The REALLY hard part now is for us to pick the girl we want to keep.
I just can't see picking just one! They are all so nice!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

A few from Easter Sunday - an unusually sunny warm day (in Cleveland anyway)

1.









2. It looks like Pebbles is attacking here, but she is just playing. She is so gentle with her puppies.









3. Run Forrest. Run! 









4. Need to drink water so I can go inside and pee on the floor... 









5.









6. Honing her skills at yard light destruction









7.









8.









9.









10. Uhg. Can't wait to bath and groom her.









11.









12. She couldn't take anymore excitement









13. How can you pick just one. Seriously!









14.









15. Red light from a stained glass window


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The one where Pebbles is in the play bow position with the three pups gave me my smile of the day. Love that one. I don't know how you choose just one, either!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

More great pic with funny captions, love it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the new pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love catching up and seeing all the pictures. They are all so darn cute!!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Such beautiful photos of your pups. Especially love the ones with Pebbles. What a great mum she has been.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

*8 or 9 days until puppy pick up. Uhg.*

Just a little over a week left with these little cuties... 

Don't you just want to lay there with them?









Pebbles with her 'yeah, I'm hot' look 









Hola 









Hi! Me again.









.









.









What, this table wasn't put here for me?









Come on mom. Get up. Let's play!









Leave mom alone!









Pebbles is so good with her puppies I can't believe it









.









.









.









Boo!









Being a puppy is really hard work


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love them all!*

I love all of the pictures of Mom and these precious pups, but especially the one with Mom and her little one pawing her face!!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Awhh you can almost smell that wonderful puppy breath. Thanks for sharing it will be hard to see them go won't it?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Our time with these little stinkers is coming to a close.
They go to their new homes this weekend... 
:--sad: :--sad: :--sad: :--sad:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm going to miss those curly little ears!! They are some of the most photogenic pups ever.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Uhg. These little poopies start going to their new homes tomorrow... 

Pebbles and her puppy pillow.









At least I know they are all going to great homes.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a sweet picture! We will miss your updates.


----------



## Toffee's mrs (Aug 19, 2014)

Poor Pebbles will miss them too. She seems to be such a devoted Mum. 
Which one are you keeping and how did you decide?! :--dumbfounded:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

How did the time go so fast? I'm going to miss your pics of the little cuties.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

What an awesome experience you had had with these pups. You provide such a beautiful service! Much luck to mama and her pups!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think I could give one away. It would break my heart. They are just beautiful!!!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

BTW: #9 in this batch is my fav, thanks -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody for following along these past weeks.

They are all gone except for one little girl we kept.

It was a bittersweet last couple of days but knowing all these little puppies went to great homes and families helps.

One of the last pictures before they left.









And one of the little girl we kept.









I better start posting regular pictures now in the pictures sub forum before I get in trouble... 

Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've enjoyed seeing the pictures of Pebbles and her babies, going to miss them. 
This time sure went by fast...........

What did you name the little girl you're keeping? She's adorable.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What did you name the little girl you're keeping? She's adorable.


We haven't named her yet. We are horrible at deciding on names.

We decided to keep this little girl because we thought her personality was most like Pebbles and she and Pebbles seemed to cuddle the most. She was, and still is, always going to Pebbles and cuddling with her. 

Pebbles is always happy to be with her too. That's exactly what we wanted for Pebbles; a dog she could cuddle with. Poor Pebbles has never had a cuddle buddy. Barkley is not a cuddle dog.

We did a "puppy evaluation" a week ago with some real breeder/handlers (and the breeders that mentored us though this process) and the puppy we kept wasn't their first pick as far as conformation goes. Somebody else got that beautiful puppy. We felt Yellow would be the best fit for Pebbles and Barkley.

We actually didn't pick Yellow until the last minute. It was an incredibly hard decision to make. There is a lot to consider. They are all great puppies with personalities so so similar. Of course you never know what they are going to be like when they mature, just like people, but I think the deciding factor was the attachment Yellow and Pebbles seem to have.

Thanks again all.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I loved this thread. Thanks for sharing all your beautiful photos. I am looking forward to seeing your new girl grow. She sounds like a perfect addition to your family.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

This has been the best thread!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Glad you are keeping one. Hope you keep posting - loved all the pics. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

